# The Tiger Muskies Keep Me Coming Back!!!



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey everyone haven't posted in a while, been to busy teaching out here. Well I find myself at the lake for the third weekend in a row casting for Tiger Muskies. Last weekend was the NM Muskie Chapter 59 outing and about 5 of us hit the lake hard some on shore some in boats. It was a frustrating weekend for me and went 0/4.I think only one was fish was landed it went around 33''. One of the hookups came from a vicious strike right along the boat side. Lost her after a few minutes of hard runs. They seemed to be taunting us by sticking there head out of the water and &#8220;snaking around&#8221;. 








(If you look close you can see one of them with there head out of the water!!)

Yesterday the fish seemed to be doing the same thing. I was there for about 30 minutes and had my first hookup which I landed shortly after. She measured at 38'' and had to be around 15-20 pounds. They seem to be starting to put on there fall feed bag, havent seem them this fat. 
















Thanks for reading guys and I can't wait to get back to Ohio and go after the steel!!!! . FFBG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy! Those fish just swim around with their heads out of the water??? I'd be throwing some topwaters for sure....


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Wow, that's crazy! Those fish just swim around with their heads out of the water??? I'd be throwing some topwaters for sure....


Haha ooo I have tried topwater after they start doing this but they don't seem interested. I have tried to find information on why they do this but the scientists dont seem to know why. It is some crazy stuff, ill try to get in on video next time I am out. FFBG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah now that I'm thinking about it, it's probably got nothing to do with feeding....Hmmm that is so wierd!

What types of lures have you found that these fish like? I'm not planning a trip, just interested. And don't be specific. Every musky fisherman needs to have some personal secrets. Cranks? Spinners?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have seen that at Clearfork. My uncle and I refer to it as though they are porposing. I have heard it said that when a musky is done feeding it will lay in shallow water or if out over open water right up near the surface. It is using the wamest water available to help digest it's food. I don't know if that is true or not. I also don't know what the actual porposing behavior accomplishes, but I would speculate it is not a feeding type of behavior.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> yeah now that I'm thinking about it, it's probably got nothing to do with feeding....Hmmm that is so wierd!
> 
> What types of lures have you found that these fish like? I'm not planning a trip, just interested. And don't be specific. Every musky fisherman needs to have some personal secrets. Cranks? Spinners?


I have had all my luck so far on cranks, in bright colors, Clown color and Orange. I have seen a few caught on spinners. 

I have heard that they may do this when they are sleeping. They will swim around in cricles for at least a minute then freak out and dive back in the water. Also one of my buddys said that one was "snaking" and ran into his boat. It is some crazy stuff! FFBG


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Jim-
You might have to throw the topwater right into their mouths to hook 'em! !%


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll start practicing by throwing topraiders into a bucket. i can hook one of these shamu's for sure!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I have seen pike doing that a few times on trips up north - it's really strange to see

congrats on the fish - sounds like a great lake to fish


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a link that may be the answer why they swim with head out of water.
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/...a/fish/musky_odd.htm
Tom,


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

My link did not work! lets try this again.
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/pages/qa/fish/musky_odd.htm

Tom,


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

ESOXSeeker said:


> My link did not work! lets try this again.
> http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/pages/qa/fish/musky_odd.htm
> 
> Tom,


Thanks for the link, the Tiger Muskies were shipped from PA to NM. I see this happen everytime I have gone to the lake. I always thought they did this to check if there were any fisherman around.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That's an interesting time your having there FFBG. Some cool pics your posting.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your having way too much fun down there!


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

man i would definetly be tempted to throw some top raiders or some AHL lures at those beauties. but keep doing what your doing and keep those pics coming. awesome catches, KEEP IT GOING!!!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Well its the 4th weekend in a row for me chasing tiger muskies. I went out last weekend and landed this low 30''. Hit a small xr 10 in orange and yellow. 










Didn't see mush action till the sun started to go down.









Came down with a cold and was hoping to get out agian. They should be really putting on the fall feed bag now. Thanks for all the comments. FFBG


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

keep the tiger pics coming. those are beautiful fish. congrats on another good catch. hopefully the fall feed bag will do you well with an abundance of tigers in the boat. congrats!!!! what else have you been catching tigers with?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

g1pper24 said:


> keep the tiger pics coming. those are beautiful fish. congrats on another good catch. hopefully the fall feed bag will do you well with an abundance of tigers in the boat. congrats!!!! what else have you been catching tigers with?


Thanks g1pper24, they sure are a beautifull fish. They seem to taking smaller suff then the bigger muskie baits thrown in Ohio. I was in a boat if a friend and he is from PA so he was throw large stuff all day without any action. I have been throwing orange pattern crankbaits and rainbow colored patterns. The lake had an over population of goldfish and suckers, also they stock 9 to 11'' trout in there abouy every month. FFBG


----------

